# On the shoulder



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was reading a parrot book, not a cockatiel specific one just a general one. It mentioned that with big parrots it is bad to teach them to sit on your shoulder cuz it makes them bigger than you and you never know when they might try and peck you. It also said with some medium sized parrots like the cockatiel you should watch out for that too.

So I was wondering if anyone here has ran across a problem with a tiel on their shoulder. We have been lettin gours on our shoulders cuz it then frees our hands to do what ever. Even with Tunes on my sons shoulders he isn't taller, so I think we should be fine. I do always tell my boys to make sure they don't get their eyes by the birds.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Usually with Cockatiels there is not a problem with having them on your shoulder, bigger parrots its a no no, there is the exception with some Cockatiels if you notice any aggression on the shoulder biting etc... I wouldn't allow it, but its very rare for Cockatiels to do it, I get the occasional bite on my ear from Georgie all I do is remove her and tell her no and thats usually enough to stop her she comes right back and behaves herself 
I have only heard of one Cockatiel so far that is a bit hormonal right now and a little aggressive on the shoulder in that case I wouldn't allow it but its not the norm


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

4 of my tiels are allowed on my shoulder. Noo Noo is NOT. He would attack me and has done at any given opportunity but he is an exception to the rule 

I allow my African Grey on my shoulder but I have 100% trust in him, I wouldnt if I didn't know his every move and temprement. Plus of course I am his Mummy and he loves me


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Boomberry said:


> I am his Mummy and he loves me


That is so cute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Large breeds should not be allowed to be taller then you. In birdie world that makes them think they are a higher status then you and can get aggressive. That is rarely the case with cockatiels as even when on our shoulder they don't come up above us. If you see signs of aggression carry them lower.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I let Earl and Little Bill on my shoulders, because they are not over my head  There is no problem with non-biting cockatiels on your shoulder !


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok good, then I haven't started something I shouldn't...the book did say just some shouldn't be allowed, I assumed they meant aggressive ones.


----------

